# Maltese Mommies Meet Up & Happy Paws!!



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

*This past weekend was literally "SM weekend" b/c I met soo many SM members!! 
Fri was dinner @ Megu w/ Tammy (mom2Bijou) and Leslie (Moxie's Mom) and Sunday was the NYC Maltese Meet Up where I met Bon Bon and Dorothy, Alvar's Mom, and also Madden and Tianna!!*









Maltese mommies @ Megu









Tam and I partying @ Citrine..
---------------------------------------------

*HAPPY PAWS:*








Beautiful Bonnie and I









Mia begging me to hold her..and Bonnie by her mommy's side









Dorothy and Bonnnie..Me and Mia









Dorothy and Bonnie, Annie and Alvar, Mia and I









This was what Mia did the whole time...begging me to hold her! 









Beautiful Bonnie asking her mommy to hold her too....seems like our girls share that in common...lol! :HistericalSmiley: 









Dorothy playing with little Mia! Yes, she is very little! LOL! 









Was this a Maltese (? maybe ? not sure..) but very cute nevertheless! :wub: :wub: 

:ThankYou: THANKS FOR LETTING ME SHARE!! :ThankYou:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Great pictures! Beautiful mommies and Maltese!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

HOW FUN!! I'm so envious!! Looks like a great way to spend the weekend!
thanks for sharing.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Those are great pictures and how cute is Mia begging you to hold her! Bella tends to do that in public too. I'm so jealous of all of ya'll being close enough to get together.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 16 2009, 12:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746217


> Great pictures! Beautiful mommies and Maltese![/B]


Thanks Marj!  


QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Mar 16 2009, 12:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746218


> HOW FUN!! I'm so envious!! Looks like a great way to spend the weekend!
> thanks for sharing.[/B]


Thanks!! it was a lot of fun!! SM crew rocks!

QUOTE (thinkpink @ Mar 16 2009, 12:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746219


> Those are great pictures and how cute is Mia begging you to hold her! Bella tends to do that in public too. I'm so jealous of all of ya'll being close enough to get together.[/B]


Thanks Angelyn! Mia was wearing your beautiful dress at Happy Paws and so many people kept asking me where I got that dress from!! Needless to say, I told them all of your boutique! :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

thanks for sharing! Great pictures!

Your Mia reminds me sooo much of Gigi! She looks about the same size! And of course Gigi is forever begging me to pick her up at meetups! And she never stops!!! LOL


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG! how awesome is that???? GREAT pics!! Dangit, wish I had been there..


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

my kind of day out ...so many happy faces


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Yeah pics!!!!! Friday night was SO much fun....I"m still tired from our night out lol. Benny and Emma were not happy w/us when we came home, although they did love their goodies from Leslie! 

Looks like the meetup was a blast!!! All the furbabies look darling!!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

What great pictures. Looks like you all had a fun time together. Thanks for sharing your time with us!!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:aktion033: :grouphug: :wub2: Beautiful ladies and doggies!!!!! How wonderful you all look!!! x0x0x0 N


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks like so much FUN. Getting to meet the folks we chat with and their beautiful fluffs. Thanks SO much for sharing the pics. 
I am envious too....


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (thinkpink @ Mar 16 2009, 12:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746219


> Those are great pictures and how cute is Mia begging you to hold her! Bella tends to do that in public too. I'm so jealous of all of ya'll being close enough to get together.[/B]


oh me too! I wish there were SMers in Maine - so can you all move up here so I can get my wish ???


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful ladies, beautiful babies.
xoxoxo


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

Great pics, all of the mommies and babies look good! :wub: It looks like you guys had a really good time at dinner and the meet up!


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Aww where was I when you guys took that group pic 

They came out beautiful though. It was lovely meeting you all and your furbabies!!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Are you all gorgeous or what!! :chili: :chili: :chili: The fluffs look beyond adorable!!
So happy you all met :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Madden @ Mar 16 2009, 01:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746268


> Aww where was I when you guys took that group pic
> 
> They came out beautiful though. It was lovely meeting you all and your furbabies!!!![/B]


Awww...Tianna! I am sorry!!!  We didnt find you in time...the room was so crowded! Sorry!! We should meet again next time..I loved meeting you and Madden..and next time we will take LOTS of pics together!!! :thumbsup: :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks, Alice, for posting the pics. It was a lot of fun and great meeting you and Mia :wub: , Annie and Alvar :wub: , and Tianna and Madden :wub: . I'm not sure our two were so thrilled with it, though - they seemed to be doing more :hiding: than socializing, but maybe next time...


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

What a bunch of hot Maltese mama's!  Of course all the doggies are SUPER cute too!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Beautiful babies! Beautiful Mommies!!! Absolutely love the Beautiful pics!! :wub2:


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Beautiful babies! Beautiful Mommies!!! Absolutely love the Beautiful pics!! :wub2:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Great photos of your meetup, you all look fabulous & the fluffs are fabulous too. Sure looks like a fun time.Thanks for sharing it with us. :grouphug:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, those pics are great! It looks like you all had a wonderful time. Everyone looks wonderful, and the fluff babies are too adorable! :wub: :wub: :wub: I never knew Mia was so tiny. :wub2: 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm so jealous you guys look so pretty!!! The fluffs :wub: :wub: :wub: I can't wait till the end of the month to go to the FL one. Don't feel bad Alice my Mia does the same thing in public. She really shows she is a mama's girl what are you going to do. :wub:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh Alice, those pictures are awesome! I wish you all lived closer to me, it looks like you all had so much fun. Beautiful Maltese and their beautiful mommies!

btw, mine are always asking to get picked up, too!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow! Such beautiful Mommies and beautiful fluff babies!!! New York City's stars!

It's wonderful that you could all meet in person. And, it's great that you had a good time!

Thank you, Alice, for sharing the pictures with us. They are awesome!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Beautiful mommies and maltese :wub: :wub: :wub: It looks like it was lots of fun, both the night out and the maltese meet up!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Moms and babies looked great~~~Wonderful pics Alice!!! I am sure it will take a while to get them use to everybody, they wanted in their Mother's arms where they would feel safe!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033: yeay!!!! I love seeing SM meet up pics!!!!! I'm so glad all you girls got to meet in person. Isn't it fun?!!!!! Everyone looked great....people and pups!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Fabulous moms and fluffs!! Looks like a wonderful time!! I hope I get to make it one of these days...And next time I want to see the fluffs go at each other...


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Awwww, thank you for posting the pics, they're great! It was so nice to meet you and Mia, Dorothy and Bonnie and Tianna and Madden. Mia and Bonnie are both so sweet and beautiful :wub: :wub: , they really did do very very well for their first time too. Madden is hysterical :HistericalSmiley: he looked like he was having a blast B) and could he be any cuter!?! :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

What fun you all had together!!! Love these pics!

Wish East coast can meet West coast.....we would have a blast together!!!


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Mar 16 2009, 11:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746714


> What fun you all had together!!! Love these pics!
> 
> Wish East coast can meet West coast.....we would have a blast together!!![/B]




Oh how much fun !!! The last dog in those pics looks like a Bichon But I could be wrong!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

What wonderful pictures. Thanks for sharing them with us. Beautiful fluffs and Mommys too. I'm glad to find out that so many babies want up into Mommy's arms. Dixie does too. Looks like you all had a great time.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Beautiful photos of an obviously fantastic time! How fun is that?! I am so jealous. 
Everyone looks so great ... and not just the doggies - LOL! Isn't it fun meeting our SM friends in person whom you've only communicated with online? And I knew Mia was an itty bitty thing, but seeing the pictures of her again ... WOW! She is such a wee little poppet!! I :heart: her so! And I love her sweet little dress! Thanks for sharing these photos, Alice! :yes:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*I WANT WANT WWWAAAANT to be there too :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: :smmadder: 

what a great thing for you to meet up and everyone seems to have had a fabulous time. I am so jealous  :smpullhair: 
and soooo happy that you shared pics with us.
*


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pictures. I'd definitely like to bring Queso to 
the next Malt meetup in the city. Please post again when the next
one is scheduled


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Great pics...all the fluffs look adorable and their mommies look very pretty!!!  It looks like everyone had a great time!!! I'm so jealous!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks like you had a great meetup! Maybe I would bring Bonnie to the next one, if I thought she'd behave...


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Great Pictures! You gals are beautiful and your babies are all so beautiful too. I wish we had meetups around where I live.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Mar 16 2009, 01:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746273


> QUOTE (Madden @ Mar 16 2009, 01:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746268





> Aww where was I when you guys took that group pic
> 
> They came out beautiful though. It was lovely meeting you all and your furbabies!!!![/B]


Awww...Tianna! I am sorry!!!  We didnt find you in time...the room was so crowded! Sorry!! We should meet again next time..I loved meeting you and Madden..and next time we will take LOTS of pics together!!! :thumbsup: :grouphug:
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's ok. I know there will definitely be a next time!

I was probably too busy chasing Madden around the room


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Mar 16 2009, 12:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=746214


> *This past weekend was literally "SM weekend" b/c I met soo many SM members!!
> Fri was dinner @ Megu w/ Tammy (mom2Bijou) and Leslie (Moxie's Mom) and Sunday was the NYC Maltese Meet Up where I met Bon Bon and Dorothy, Alvar's Mom, and also Madden and Tianna!!*
> 
> 
> ...



WoW...gorgeous Maltese Mommies...with gorgeous babies :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Great pictures...looks like it was soooooooo much fun.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

What nice pictures.! looks like everyone had such a great time...wish I had been there.


----------

